# nvidia hdmi audio



## UNIXgod (Mar 16, 2012)

Going to be setting up a HTPC. *C*urious if the nvidia GT520 has support for using the HDMI output to carry the audio as well at the video.

Anyone done this?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2012)

Not sure if this partical model is supported but there are various NVidia cards on which you can use the audio on the card.

If I'm not mistaken most are detected by snd_hda(4).


----------



## jalla (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't know about the GT520 in particular, but I've had audio working on a GT240. The peculiar thing ( with reference to the output below) is that I had to use unit 1 for output (*sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1*). Zero-two-three did not work.


```
gong:~% cat /dev/sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA NVidia GT240 HDMI PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm1: <HDA NVidia GT240 HDMI PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm2: <HDA NVidia GT240 HDMI PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm3: <HDA NVidia GT240 HDMI PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm4: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #1 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm6: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #2 Digital> (play)
pcm7: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #3 Digital> (play)
```


----------



## UNIXgod (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm going to go ahead and purchase to see if it works. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Fneufneu (Mar 17, 2012)

HDMI audio output works fine since recent mav@ work, committed in 9-STABLE in r232798. *B*efore you ha*d* to manually disable msi (see snd_hda man page).


----------

